# Portable Image mounter / Virtual drive / drive emulator software



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,
Looking for this for a while now. The only thing i ever came across that was close was the microsoft virtual cd-rom drive program. Which i never really cared for in the first place.

Just looking for a quick, easy and painless way to mount a iso image and the like, without having to install a app to mount it, and autoplay it, explore it, etc....

Any and all suggestions is greatly appreciated.

Happy Holidays all!!!


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

There are some good drive emulators softwares. You can try MagicDisc, Daemon Tools, Alcohol 52%, Virtual Clone Drive, MagicIso.


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I had looked at most of them previously other than 120%.

Really looking for something that is fully portable and can be run from a flash drive.
Im not really looking for anything special, that can extract, burn, convert, build etc... just something portable that can mount a iso, nrg, or bin/cue image.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Some use full sites:
http://portableapps.com/apps/utilities
http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/plugins/


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks, but still no luck on a portable app the can mount a image.
The only thing that i did come across was a illegal version of a portable ultraiso that mounted images just fine...just a damn shame its warez.  

The hunt is back on...


----------

